# This site sucks



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Face book groups has changed my life. In the same way this place almost defeated me. Face book plumbing maffia has lifted me up and helped me like plumbing again.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

jnohs said:


> Face book groups has changed my life. In the same way this place almost defeated me. Face book plumbing maffia has lifted me up and helped me like plumbing again.


I don't do the Facebooks. How has it almost defeated you? Not stirring the pot I'm just wondering. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

5onthefloor said:


> I don't do the Facebooks. How has it almost defeated you? Not stirring the pot I'm just wondering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 












Exactly my thought. 

What someone says about me on-line doesn't define the man that I am.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm banned from Plumbing Mafia.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> Face book groups has changed my life. In the same way this place almost defeated me. Face book plumbing maffia has lifted me up and helped me like plumbing again.



well its great not to have you around anymore..drunken idiots go to the back of the line...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

jnohs said:


> Face book groups has changed my life.


Said no one ever!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I'm banned from Plumbing Mafia.


What did you do, hurt someone's feelings...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> I'm banned from Plumbing Mafia.


Between them, hacks and outlaws....lol Thankfully I'm banned as well.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Between them, hacks and outlaws....lol Thankfully I'm banned as well.


This is on Facebook? I've heard there is a lot of plumbing stuff there.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was on FB years ago and quite. Too much BS. That said I opened a new account to keep up with my brewing club and a few select like minded friends. I’ve been happy with my selections this time around.

Nice resurrection of a thread by a spammer.

Honestly, I wish johns would come back. Good laughs!

I still want to know what happened to Redwood!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like Redwood has become something of a legend status?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Looks like Redwood has become something of a legend status?





Well he was VERY active on just about every major plumbing/drain forum and then one day just disappeared.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Well he was VERY active on just about every major plumbing/drain forum and then one day just disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people just disappear, all of a sudden asstyme went poof gone from another forum. I will disappear too eventually.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Well he was VERY active on just about every major plumbing/drain forum and then one day just disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What other forums, ridgid and what else?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a drain cleaning forum for a while.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@skoronesa is the phac forum shut down?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> @*skoronesa* is the phac forum shut down?


seems to be up and running

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjz2-a-1IvgAhUOn-AKHQrpCSMQFjAAegQICRAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ridgidforum.com%2Fforum%2Fmechanical-trades%2Fprofessional-plumbing-discussion%2F44644-********&usg=AOvVaw10Y6fOQGGbQ1hqokzoVT_q


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...644-********&usg=AOvVaw10Y6fOQGGbQ1hqokzoVT_q



The link fails but it is ridgid, correct?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> @*skoronesa* is the phac forum shut down?


I think I found you over there, you have the same cat for a pic?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The link fails but it is ridgid, correct?


it fails but if you click on the secondary link you get in, but i cant log on, it says contact the admin, but you can view threads


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ok its working now , was able to log on..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think I found you over there, you have the same cat for a pic?


Yes that's me.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok its working now , was able to log on..





Tango said:


> Yes that's me.


Phac, can you even mention it here? Are you guys in there too? What do I missing here.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> @skoronesa is the phac forum shut down?


Phac dash me is still down. The head guy moved to another country and those he left in charge are apparently having issues. I had said multiple times that I would be willing to pay for hosting and asked about the back up options. 

There is the ridgid forum, a couple drain forums, and a handful of small plumbing sites. 
Unfortunately what happens with many forums is that a group of members with a certain view, usually political, will start espousing viewpoints and then anyone who disagrees suddenly is rebuffed on other non political issues and they get pushed out so they go find a new site or start a new site. Like it would be great if people could have constructive conversations and express their views but even on the rare occasions that they do it subconciously carries over to the other parts of the forum and they are harder on the person with opposite view points.


This is a plumbing site, why some people mess it up by expressing their personal opinion on schit that has nothing to do with plumbing I just don't get. Just because you see hack work doesn't mean it was done by a certain group of people. Just because you see a certain color of person digging a ditch doesnt mean they arent legal us citizens. Either you do schit work or you dont. I dont care if you are straight or white or a citizen or rich, just tell me how you plumb and we will talk about that.


Sorry for the rant, I just think that this is the major reason people stop coming to forums.Redwood is/was old so he may be dead or just having health issues. He has a website for his plumbing company which should be easy to find and will have his phone number.



.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ok its working now , was able to log on..


It works for you?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

General Error

SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Duplicate entry '898486' for key 'PRIMARY' [1062]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.

Please notify the board administrator or webmaster: [email protected]*************



Thats the error I see when I go there.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> It works for you?



my bad it wasnt the phac site that was working, when i googled it sent me to a thread on the rigid forum about the phac site


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> It works for you?


The ridgid forum....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Phac dash me is still down. The head guy moved to another country and those he left in charge are apparently having issues. I had said multiple times that I would be willing to pay for hosting and asked about the back up options.
> 
> There is the ridgid forum, a couple drain forums, and a handful of small plumbing sites.
> Unfortunately what happens with many forums is that a group of members with a certain view, usually political, will start espousing viewpoints and then anyone who disagrees suddenly is rebuffed on other non political issues and they get pushed out so they go find a new site or start a new site. Like it would be great if people could have constructive conversations and express their views but even on the rare occasions that they do it subconciously carries over to the other parts of the forum and they are harder on the person with opposite view points.
> ...


 the reason for off topic threads is that talking just about any 1 subject is boring as hell, so to add life to a site other topics of interest should be discussed, 2 areas that do get carried away are politics and religion and some people with thin skins get butt hurt and then dog people out of those threads..im on another forum( not plumbing) that has both those threads and it was put out to a membership vote to keep them or close them due to what you stated..over 80% of members voted to keep them open..
usually the people that carried on into other threads were dicks in any thread to start off with, so it wouldnt make a difference..most other members were on board with " what happens in vegas, stays in vegas" and can have a conversation with some one they locked horns with in those 2 threads in other on topic threads...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> This is on Facebook? I've heard there is a lot of plumbing stuff there.


yup. All on FB. One of big ones has has over 20k members but is a big bloated mess. It's backed by milwaukee so if you even mention dewalt is better...poof you're gone. I started my own group....has maybe 3 people in there....not much of anything lol. Ridgid forum....I no longer go there. Rick and I had a big falling out after he spread alot of lies about me. Also it seems ridgid doesn't care much about the members and is now focused on social media influencers and don't really care about plumbers want.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> yup. All on FB. One of big ones has has over 20k members but is a big bloated mess. It's backed by milwaukee so if you even mention dewalt is better...poof you're gone. I started my own group....has maybe 3 people in there....not much of anything lol. Ridgid forum....I no longer go there. Rick and I had a big falling out after he spread alot of lies about me. Also it seems ridgid doesn't care much about the members and is now focused on social media influencers and don't really care about plumbers want.



any forum run by a company selling a brand is just out to sell their stuff and make sure its not bad mouthed even if it is the truth..and has shills as members pushing whatever they sell..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> any forum run by a company selling a brand is just out to sell their stuff and make sure its not bad mouthed even if it is the truth..and has shills as members pushing whatever they sell..


well that's no different then ridgid forum. Wait I'll take that back....at least the ridgid forum, you can say whatever you want but some of the more frequent posters get alot of free stuff from ridge so there's a bit of an incentive in their recommendations.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Between them, hacks and outlaws....lol Thankfully I'm banned as well.


How can you get banned from outlaws? Ive been a member there for 2 years. Most people leave after getting messed with after wanting to see plumbing work. Outlaws is more of a place to BS about everything but plumbing. I know one of your guys is on there.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Optimus Primer said:


> How can you get banned from outlaws? Ive been a member there for 2 years. Most people leave after getting messed with after wanting to see plumbing work. Outlaws is more of a place to BS about everything but plumbing. I know one of your guys is on there.


I got a nutcase plumber stalker who is unfortunately gone off the deep end and blames me for his troubles....in any case, he's spread so much BS about me, I even got kicked off of another plumber group just because the admin was friends with him. Really it's actually helped me free up alot of time and I have no desire to be hanging around people like that. As far as outlaws, I have no issue either here nor there, why I got banned, who knows but it didn't matter enough for me to look into.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I got a nutcase plumber stalker who is unfortunately gone off the deep end and blames me for his troubles....in any case, he's spread so much BS about me, I even got kicked off of another plumber group just because the admin was friends with him. Really it's actually helped me free up alot of time and I have no desire to be hanging around people like that. As far as outlaws, I have no issue either here nor there, why I got banned, who knows but it didn't matter enough for me to look into.


only people i know that are that messed up would be mike rogers, terry wright or berndog. none are in outlaws unless they have an alt account


----------

